# anyone know this breeder in PA ? hismerh shepherd?



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

anyone know this breeder in PA? German Shepherd Shepherd for Sale Merab Khiskiadze web design Manana Khiskiadze any good? they are charging 2600 for litter I puppy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know a thing about them, but wow - tons of spelling errors! I hope that English is their second language. In any case, a quick pass through spell check would have taken care of it.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

has to be.. i called them and couldnt understand a word what they were saying! i was like "uhmm umm.. ahaa " .. and hung up the phone. I think i should be able to understand what my breeder is saying in future!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can tell you they are German showlines! How helpful is that??? At least if that's the look/temperment you are looking for you found some...

What are YOU looking for in a GSD and what's you background and experience in the breed? 

I know that $2600 is more than I'd ever pay for a puppy.... you can find great puppies for $1500 and under that I know of.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have not heard of this breeder but the dogs look like very nice west German lines. If you are interested and this is the line you want, I would check them out and not rule in/out based on a web site or some justifiable spelling mistakes. $2600 is pretty average price for a dog from these lines. I also would not be ruling a breeder in/out based on finding the lowest price possible, again if this is the type of GSD you want. JMHO


----------

